# Bittorrent and Rogers



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Is Rogers blocking bittorrent now? I read something about that starting to happen but cannot find anything on Rogers site. I used to get average speeds of 100 k/s and as high as 500 on some shows. Starting about a week ago I now only seem to get a maximum of 20.

I currently have the high speed extreme.

FYI. I pay for digital cable service and only download the odd TV show that I miss. All the shows we watch are on Wednesday and Thursday at the same times and even the PVR is not enough sometimes. So please no tounge lashing about 'whining over not being allowed to get illeageal stuff'.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I hate Rogers!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have used bittorrent recently with no problems. Rogers highspeed xtreme


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

No problems here. Did you change your setup? Install a new router? Did your old router reset itself and forget your port forwarding setting?


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I don't know if they've done it or not, as I don't seem to have any problems. However, I advise just changing the ports that you use, because if they blocked anything, it would be 6881-6889. Change to something high, like in the 50000s, sequential of course. That's what I have, and no problems. Of course, I'm assuming that you are using a program like Azureus which allows you to change the port.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for the help. I changed my ports and monkeyed around with the settings from the Azureus FAQ and things sped up right away.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

So it wasn't Rogers?

Jumping to conclusions. Bad.
Doing a little research. Good.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

> So it wasn't Rogers?
> 
> Jumping to conclusions. Bad.
> Doing a little research. Good.


If changing ports helped, that would imply Rogers WAS the problem.

I am having the same issue. After testing a LOT for the week or so, it looks to me like Rogers could be blocking certain ports going to certain sites. Here's why I think that.

Site A, B, and C were all getting slow downloads (1 Kbps !!!). I changed my port in the 60xxx range. Now, this is what has happened:
Site A: downloads fast, but cannot upload (seed) at all.
Site B: downloads and uploads fast.
Site C: still does not work at all.

So I have a feeling Rogers is blocking some sites entirely, and specific ports and protocols on other sites.

Just my 2 cents.
A7


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

I first changed my ports and there was no difference. Later on I changed some settings in the Azureus 'Options' under 'Transfer' and 'Queue' to reflect my upload connection speeds as per the Azureus FAQ on their site. Things sped up immediately. The show I'm currently downloading is going at 20-30 but that is to be expected with only 10 seeds and 4 peers. The other show had hundreds to thousands of each and I was getting 10-20 before I changed my settings.

If rogers is starting to throttle p2p's it would be odd as they specifically advertize the high speed extreme "For sharing large files".



guytoronto said:


> So it wasn't Rogers?
> 
> Jumping to conclusions. Bad.
> Doing a little research. Good.


I was not jumping to conclusions. Part of my research is posting here on ehMac as I have always received helpful advice from this community. If lots of people had posted they were having the same problem then I would be able to draw more accurate conclusions and maybe look for another ISP. I already did a forum search and came upon a thread from earlier this year mentioning that yet another bill was introduced to stop file sharing of copyrighted material and some ISPs might react by somehow determining when a subscriber was using a p2p and throttle the speeds on the ports used. I was merely checking to see if this had started.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> So it wasn't Rogers?
> 
> Jumping to conclusions. Bad.
> Doing a little research. Good.


he simply asked a question. patronizing remarks and condescending attitude unnecessary.


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

Many companies, especially cable companies are limiting speeds on certain ports or just blocking the ports.

I use Rogers with BT and use the high end ports; although I do have problems with speed it is a combination of things that can slow things down. Too many downloads, over worked servers, etc, can be a pain.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Guytoronto, I'm sure draz feels a lot of remorse for his "i hate rogers " remark. I can feel draz regret and pain for jumping....

Please forgive him, I'm sure he learned his lesson and it will never happen again.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Rogers may be evil, but I feel of all the service providers, they are the lesser of all evils.


----------



## telecomm (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm... I've just started experiencing this problem myself, and none of the suggestions have worked for me... I'm getting dialup-like speeds!

This article (quoted in another forum) seems to shed some light on what's going on http://www.digitalhomecanada.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29332

I'm currently having lots of bandwidth problems, so my problem might be a bit different, though... I can't even get an audio stream @ 128kbps to play for more than a minute without dropping!

Speed tests show things are fine, though


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Interesting article. Bastards


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Okay, that article explains things now. Makes sense too - the technology, not the additional charge - when a company is using a network for different things like TV distribution, phone distribution, and Internet access. I don't want my TV being interrupted if some virus or worm is clogging up the Internet. You want the TV signal packets to have a higher priority than the internet. You'd probably also want the phone to have a higher priority than the internet. That you should have to pay extra, I don't know about that.


----------

